# More bad luck for my white feral flock



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

First they were evicted from their dovecote, but were fed by Joan and Joe by the river.

Then Carol, who used to care for the sick and injured ones had to give it up, but I took over where she left off.

Then someone started taking pot shots at them. but I believe they have stopped doing that. 

Then I became unable to run a "hospital", but Joan found a veterinary surgery that provided free treatment for all wild animals.

Then Joe developed "community pneumonia" and had a mild heart attack. He has decided that it is too dangerous for his lungs to go and feed the pigeons, besides which he can't drive. But I am off work with lung disease so have volunteered to feed them.

Now the veterinary surgery that provides free treatment has closed....I wonder if that vacuum will also be filled?

What I need is someobe who is willing to ofer a home to beautiful fantail doves.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear all the bad news, Cynthia!

2007 is not always starting out in a "good" way for many!

Hopefully, some small steps can be taken until things get better! 

Right now, all I can send is LOVE AND HUGS!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cynthia,

I feel so bad for the circumstance that you and your beloved white fantails are in. I pray for a turn of events in favor of your health and the birds you love.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cynthia,

I'm sure sorry for the hurdles these fantail doves have had to cross, poor babies.

I hope and pray for a solution and no more problems.

How many are there?


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> First they were evicted from their dovecote, but were fed by Joan and Joe by the river.
> 
> Then Carol, who used to care for the sick and injured ones had to give it up, but I took over where she left off.
> 
> ...


Hi there Cynthia i have room for 2 or 3 doves.I`m in Leicestershire-is that near you?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Roy, I apprecaite that. Will e-mail you privately. Sorry about the late response but I didn't see this thread when I looked for new posts.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Cynthia, I'm so sorry for all this bad luck you're having.  I have been saying prayers for you every night but will have to pray harder maybe.  I really wish I was closer to be able to help. I hope everything works out and gets easier for you, and you are feeling better.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I certainly wish that some of you lived nearer! There is no way Joan and Joe can feed the pigeons or the enormous number of ducks, geese and swans now, because they have told Joe that he has had quite a serious heart attack, Joan has had three TIAs and therefore neither of them can drive. Even if the green was close enough to walk to thet wouldn't be able to carry the food that they need.

Fortunately there is a bakery that lets her have free bread so I went to pick up 5 sackfuls yesterday evening and made certain that all the waterbirds had plenty. then I scatted seed for the pigeons to find in the morning. I will return tomorrow after I have fed the city flocks. All in all I will be spreading 17 or 18 kilos of pigeon feed at 6 locations tomorrow.

I don't want to commit myself to feeding them every day because a the green is on the other side of town so I would find it difficult to do all the feeding, dog walking and aviary cleaning in the time available . Also, they would be totally dependent on me and there would be no one to fall back on if anything happened to me, so Joan is looking for other pigeon lovers to help out.

Although this is a feral flock they have had food provided daily all their lives so they wouldn't know how to forage.

One thing I am going to have to do is be generous with the barley in the hopes that I can control the breeding a bit and reduce the numbers.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Would it be possible to advertise them free to good homes, ideal for dovecotes? It's not the right time of year right now but, maybe in the Spring? I'm not sure if it would be possible to home the older birds though? What do you think Cynthia? If they were kept under a homing net for about a month would they stay?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Sue. What happened last spring is that a pair nested in a tree and the squabs fell out before they are able to fend for themselves. This is how we got Serenity and Wennity (at different times). They are both the most beautiful, delicate birds you can imagine, with lovely tails. If it happens again I could advertise them.

Cynthia


----------

